# Has anyone any experience of going round the Baltic?



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Just got back from an excellent Denmark trip and now I'm looking for something challenging for 2008 so I thought:

Denmark Germany Poland Baltic States Finland Sweden Denmark (or in reverse)

Anyone done that or part of it. I guess that we would stick fairly close to the Baltic. Ferries would be Harwich-Esbjerg, Tallin-Helsinki, Vasa-Sundsvall.

Regards Frank


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> or in reverse


A novel idea frank but a bit risky,you just knew some idiot would post on that comment didnt you :lol: 
answer--- yes but i was hoping for something inteligent


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Geo said:


> > or in reverse
> 
> 
> A novel idea frank but a bit risky, you just knew some idiot would post on that comment didn't you :lol:
> answer--- yes but I was hoping for something intelligent


Selective quoting works every time Geo :lol: very funny :lol:

Frank, no help from me but I will watch this thread with interest as this is something I would like to do one day (not in reverse though Geo )

MHS...Rob


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

One other query (I wonder if Don is around) my map shows a bit of something else between Poland and Lithuania on the baltic coast is it a detached bit of Russia and therefore difficult to go through? 

Also any websites that anyone knows for the ferries, not having much luck with my googling this am must be the damp 

regards Frank


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> One other query (I wonder if Don is around) my map shows a bit of something else between Poland and Lithuania on the baltic coast is it a detached bit of Russia and therefore difficult to go through?
> 
> Also any websites that anyone knows for the ferries, not having much luck with my googling this am must be the damp
> 
> regards Frank


Frank,

You can get from Poland to Lithuania but not via the coast, you will have to go inland and detour around one of the Russian states (or was).

I've visited Poland, Finland, Estonia but not Latvia and Lithuania.

I'll dig out the ferry info from Estonia to Finland and let you have it.

We wanted to visit St Petersburg but did not fancy taking the van so we left it in Helsinki and went on the train, excellent trip, well worth the effort.

We use the Lonely Planet Guides, we have an old one of Eastern Europe (2005) we won't be using it in the near future so if you would like its yours. It's a must if you travel in Eastern Europe.

It's a large book, I don't know where you live but We will be at the Stratford, Lincoln, Malvern and York shows.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Frank,

http://www.directferries.co.uk/tallinn_helsinki_ferry.htm should give you all the info you need.

How long have you got to do the trip as we an recommend some excellent places to visit in Poland.

One of the finest tourist attractions in Poland is the salt mines near Krakow but if you are going from Germany to Lithuania it's a big detour.

I'll put the site we used in Warsaw in the data base when Poland is added.

Don


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frank do you mean Karlingrad? its on the campsite map, I noticed it last year and thought where the heck is that!!

Olley


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi Frank do you mean Karlingrad? its on the campsite map, I noticed it last year and thought where the heck is that!!
> 
> Olley


Olley,

Kallingrad is the name of the town/City it's a part of Russia or was.

Don


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I've been to Russia a lot.

It's not the safest place in the world but most ordinary Russian people are extremely decent and family orientated although very poor.

Trouble is crime/corruption is rife and gives all a bad name.

I would not take a motor home there.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for your replies

I won't be going through Russia RR we will take the Tallin to Helsinki ferry

A kind offer Don you have a pm


Frank


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> Thanks for your replies
> 
> I won't be going through Russia RR we will take the Tallin to Helsinki ferry
> 
> ...


Don sent me the book - what a nice man. PS have started learning Polish t


----------



## ChrisRich (May 27, 2007)

A friend of mine is doing a round the world trip and has an excellent website and blog with some good info on it. They are in the Ukraine at the moment, check it out. 

http://www.roundtheworld2007.co.uk/


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Sallytrafic

Have I done it? .... No.

But was pencilling / inking in a trip to Scandinavia, and have read with interest your trips to Norway (many thanks) and was humming and hahhing about Nordkapp, much like yourself, I understand.

Then thought how hugely satisfying it would be to drive to St. Petersburg, from say Helsinki, but have read "Don't take motorhome to St. Petersburg", on this web site and others, so will consider return train to and from Helsinki.

Started looking at better maps and see that once in Helsinki, it would be easier to drive back via Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania to Poland, rather than to return by Denmark.

As stated already there exists a Russian State, between Poland and Lithuania, whose capital is Kalingrad.

Initial research showed major roads from Tallinn to Vilnius, but did not show any major roads between Lithuania and Poland. However Google Maps suggests a route is possible. I also bought, this weekend, and downloaded Tomtom's Eastern Europe Maps (£29.95 until 31st Jan) which clarifies all that is required to make this journey.

So my research is now firmly going towards making this journey this summer. The more I read about it the more exciting the prospect becomes.

Early research includes reading a 2006 Rough Guide to Europe which confirms the three Baltic States are well worth a visit and should be relatively trouble free. However as is not unusual perhaps finding city centre camp sites may be a problem for the capitals Tallinn, Riga and Vilnius. 

So any suggestions from anyone for places to park / stay for city visits to Tallinn, Riga and Vilnius would be most welcome. 

The greatest pity of all is that it would seem that I should not be so adventurous as to motor on into St. Petersburg. I have noted that our Green Card cover for the year already includes travel in the Baltic States. From reading elsewhere I now wonder at what cost insurance cover may or may not be possible for St. Petersburg, even if one were inclined to motor there?

Again thanks for your Norway notes and we will seek to Wild camp there, as a result, and forgo Nordkamp, enjoying getting as far as and hopefully staying a while in the Lofotens instead and returning via the Baltic States.


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Tallinn is one of our favorite cities and the coast of Estonia is very beautiful and inviting. We would not drive via Poland though since the roads are a little rough for us, but rather a ferry. If we were European, that is where we would probably purchase a seaside lot for the coach in the summer. Better than the (eastern) German coast in cost and restrictions for building. Plus Tallinn offers great nightlife, friendly people and an airport with low-cost flights available.

Tallinn is also the main technical center for Skype development and I have been fortunate to be one of the few outsiders to have a peek inside. What a great bunch of people and excellent hosts who admire both their country and capital.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

*.... and onto St. Petersburg ?*

Having read the Foreign Office's advice re Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania and Russia, I am not so sure that driving to St. Petersburg would necessarilly be such a bad idea, since the cautious advice does not seem to differ much between the four countries.

The following link is encouraging.

http://www.waytorussia.net/Transport/International/Car.html

Helsinki - St. Petersburg - Tallinn ?

There would also be the advantage of not having to worry about whether or not you have to book or just turn up and wait for the ferry between Helsinki and Tallinn.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

RR said:


> I've been to Russia a lot.
> 
> It's not the safest place in the world but most ordinary Russian people are extremely decent and family orientated although very poor.
> 
> ...


RR

Further to the above, would you at least consider taking a MH into St. Petersburg, from say Helsinki, to a secure parking place, camp site or hotel or attended parking, and then return to Estonia afterwards?

In other words the MH gets in in one day and out in a day and is not moved away from its secure parking during the 2 - 3 day stay.

Many thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Don Madge

"We wanted to visit St Petersburg but did not fancy taking the van so we left it in Helsinki and went on the train, excellent trip, well worth the effort. "

Not sure when you made this side excursion to St. Petersburg? 

I am wondering however if after your trip and the benefit of hindsight you might now consider it possible / reasonable to drive to St. P from Helskini and return to Estonia, say making each leg in a day and parking up somewhere safe for the duration of the stay in St. P?

Many thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

ChrisRich said:


> A friend of mine is doing a round the world trip and has an excellent website and blog with some good info on it. They are in the Ukraine at the moment, check it out.
> 
> http://www.roundtheworld2007.co.uk/


Folks, you can't not visit that website!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 96377 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello All,
I was in Poland last year, had a wonderful time, stopped at Torun, Warsaw and the Mazurian lake district, the roads were all in very good condition, well 90% were,I then drove up to the Kaliningrad border at Gronowo to drop off my travelling companion. 
The border between Poland and Kaliningrad can take three hours or more to get through, its quicker if you are coming from the North i.e Lithuania to Poland.
The only camping in Kaliningrad is in the grounds of the Baltika hotel. Kaliningrads roads are ok except for some parts of the inner city itself.
I can recommend a look around the city, and the beach resort town of Svetlogorsk.
regards
Nik


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

My trip is delayed to 2009 (dog sitter needed  ) but thanks for all the comments and suggestions keep them coming.


----------

